
Visual Rust 0.1 is out - wspeirs
http://blog.piston.rs/2015/05/14/Visual-Rust-0.1/
======
MichaelGG
I can't wait to try this. If it can just get to the level of the first F#
plugin, I'll be so happy.

If MS picked up interest in Rust that'd be even more amazing. And it'd
actually solve their security problems, unlike the more and more convoluted
codegen they're doing for C++.

Edit: to be clear, I mean the security problems that their C++ codegen is
trying to solve, like stack cookies, ASLR, or the new stuff they were boasting
about at build in the ObjC VS2015 codegen video. (Some special function call
thing that stores a map of legitimate function call targets and checks before
calling.) All that stuff is eliminated by having a sound design in the first
place.

~~~
pjmlp
It is much more likely that the way forward lies in .NET Native than picking
up Rust.

According to the C++ code generation talk at Build, their new C2 compiler
backend appears to evolve into something like how Apple is using LLVM for.

~~~
cwyers
Microsoft has put effort into extending C# for systems programming:

[http://joeduffyblog.com/2013/12/27/csharp-for-systems-
progra...](http://joeduffyblog.com/2013/12/27/csharp-for-systems-programming/)

~~~
pcunite
Would love this. I know it's not "easy" but would love to have a "delete"
keyword.

~~~
MichaelGG
Offering manual memory management would be a huge win. Even if it's just
hints. For instance, if a function was pure, then we know the arguments to it
can't escape. So suddenly we can safely allocate many things right on the
stack. This can be a huge win in high perf scenarios.

I'd also love an arena system, so I could provide a context and allocate
objects in it and enforce they never leak. (Say, per request in an HTTP app.)
Then the GC could just free that chunk in one go, no matter how much garbage
I've loaded in it. I know that generational GC is supposed to handle this in
general, but it isn't free, plus fails when some requests take a long time
(and thus all their stuff gets promoted).

------
steveklabnik
This thread may also be interested in this PR, which adds MSVC support to the
compiler itself: [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/pull/25350](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/25350)

Windows + Rust has come a long way. It's still not perfect, but it's getting
there!

~~~
fithisux
Hopefully they do not kill mingw support, since this was their intention some
time ago.

------
xilec
Here
[https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/c6075d2f-8864...](https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/c6075d2f-8864-47c0-8333-92f183d3e640)
Your can see features, download and try

------
inlinevoid
It's a nice start. I installed the plugin and was able to create a Rust
project and run it from Visual Studio Community 2013 without any hassle.

Although, there are a few issues holding it back from being a pretty sweet
Rust IDE...

\-- (Major) The indenting for braces isn't handled properly. Try creating a
function you'll see what I mean.

\-- Errors in the Error List are too vague.

\-- Would be awesome if the rustc build output was displayed in the Output
window.

\-- Syntax highlighting could be greatly improved, it's pretty basic atm.

~~~
xilec
We will be very appreciative if you add your notes in issues of project
[https://github.com/PistonDevelopers/VisualRust/issues](https://github.com/PistonDevelopers/VisualRust/issues)

------
osense
I would prefer a cross-platform solution much more... like an IntelliJ IDEA
plugin, for example.

~~~
tauchunfall
I think a Visual Studio plugin is a very good start, since the IDE already
supports C/C++ and I guess these users are a very important target audience
for Rust.

There is also a Rust extension for the IntelliJ platform [0]. It supports some
basic IDE features, but the last commit was in February. The Rust extension
could fit really good to Jetbrains' new C/C++ IDE CLion.

[0] [https://github.com/Vektah/idea-rust](https://github.com/Vektah/idea-rust)

------
coldnebo
Does this use the rust ast? Ala llvm?

I keep hoping for a new age where editors can simply use the language itself
to define structure.

~~~
Manishearth
Racer, the autocomplete engine, does. I'm not sure if there's more plugin
usage since I haven't looked at the source yet.

Rust has great support for hooking in to the compiler and/or creating drop-in
replacements. I'm hoping this pans out well and leads to some excellent
tooling! :D

------
k__
What are the features?

------
fithisux
It is a pitty I do not use visual studio. But anyway, congratulations.

Any other Rust ide suggestions on MSWindows?

------
orf
Is this using the Roslyn project to do intellisese stuff?

~~~
josteink
Roslyn is a C# compiler, so I would assume no.

Nitpicking on that technicality aside, I'm curious about the same thing. Does
it offer intellisense or not?

~~~
xilec
Visual Rust has simple autocompletion based on Racer

------
josteink
The Emacs-crowd is usually pretty crazy about supporting anything under the
sun. But if this[1] is the best Rust-support the Emacs crowd can conjure up,
this Visual thingie here actually looks like a better package for people
looking into rust for the first time.

Not bad.

[1] [https://github.com/toshok/rust-mode](https://github.com/toshok/rust-mode)

~~~
hvis
There's also
[https://github.com/phildawes/racer](https://github.com/phildawes/racer)
(haven't tried it myself, I've yet to get into Rust).

~~~
filsmick
I use Racer with Sublime Text 3, it works pretty well!

------
wspeirs
Sadly doesn't work with Visual Studio Code:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

~~~
callumjones
Because Visual Studio Code isn't like Visual Studio at all. It doesn't support
any of the VS extensions (because it's a completely different product).

~~~
thescrewdriver
Perhaps they shouldn't have given it virtually the same name then. I can
understand that he had an expectation given the naming choice. It also means
that this support is Windows only.

